# Any Star Wars fans out there?



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

My little boy is crazy about Star Wars and his favorite thing of all are the AT-ATs that attack the snow base in The Empire Strikes Back. 

The cost of the plastic ones is outrageous and my son wouldn't know the difference anyway, so I threw together some scrap wood to make on one day.

This is how it turned out. There's an eye hook on the inside that you grab to move the head side to side and "pew" things (as my boy says in his best imitation of laser beam sounds).

It's not much but it was fun to make.

Rob


----------



## RichL (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it's great!!! The best part is that you made it for your son. Doesn't get much better than that. :yes:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That is cool! Nice going there RL.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That is awsome. I bet he will have lots of fun with it. He will probably be able to play with it alot longer than the plastic one anyway. They just don't make things like they used to.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

That is way cool. I have a shop full of scraps, will you build my wife some chairs?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*That is completely awesome!!!!!!!!!!!* The days of toys building are quickly disappearing. I think that it's great that you have given your son 2 great things. An awesome toy, and the knowledge that not everything cool has to come from the Walmart toy department.
Thanks for sharing.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I echo the rest of the sentiments shared. What a great way to share your love for wood and love for your son. I'll bet it will be a toy he remembers fondly when he is your age! Ya done good brother! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks. You guys are too kind.

Handyman, you'll probably have some chairs made for her before I even learn how to make one.:yes:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

That looks great. And the best thing about it your son will like that better because YOU made it. That is better then any plastic one you could have purchased for him I am sure. Does he want you to make him a couple of the fighters from the Empire Strikes Back ( I forgot what they called them)

John


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

johnjf0622 said:


> Does he want you to make him a couple of the fighters from the Empire Strikes Back ( I forgot what they called them)
> 
> John


I think you're talking about the Snow Speeders. He already had a small, die cast one and it turns out to be pretty much to scale with the AT-AT.

I'm kind of afraid to make another toy right now. He might start writing up a "daddy do" list. And daddy's "do" is backed up right now.

Wait...something about that doesn't sound quite right.:huh:

Rob


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

rocklobster said:


> And daddy's "do" is backed up right now.
> 
> Wait...something about that doesn't sound quite right.:huh:
> 
> Rob


 
:laughing:This site slays me!!!! Enough with the excuses Rob. Break out the liquid plumber and start making some X-winged fighters and Tie fighters. My wife and I were talking about that last night and we both agree that they would be fun projects. We're counting on you for the prototype.:thumbsup:

Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's way cool Rob! 

Millennium Falcon!!! Millennium Falcon!!! Make us one! :icon_cheesygrin:

Men are all just a bunch of big kids at heart.


----------

